# #UNDER C: UNNAMED TOWER, ?F ?, Marsa, Dubai Marina (left of Le Reve)



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Name: ?
Location: Dubai Marina, left of le reve
Floors: ?
Height: ?
Use: Residential

maybe this one is the najad or the marina gardens
if so, we can still merge threads

the sign board stand is up, but nothing put on it

but already under construction


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

That's the reve tower right? The facade is coming up real nice!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

oh wow bet its almost up now maybe ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

signboard up yet?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Dubai-Lover said:


> Name: ?
> Location: Dubai Marina, left of le reve
> Floors: ?
> Height: ?
> ...



I was just wondering which tower this could be, as there is the street in the left of Le Reve ,and the Al Ameera, but then i recognized that you are looking from the sea side when talking about the location... :sleepy: 

Well i always think from helicopter position, as all the maps look like this.
Think it's more easy if you change it to "right" of Le Reve.
Mhm Marina Gardens has to have a huge hole , or at least a big one, so anyone out to check the construction site?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

*Feb 19th*


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

altin - PLEASE keep an eye on this!!!
they are adding the signs!!!!! YES!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

finally we will know which one that is... few days..
hope it is marina gardens..!


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

The site of ZETAŞ Zemin Teknolojisi has a project called Marina Crown Plaza. Could this be the one?

_Construction, Completion & Maintanance of 2B+G+M+50 Floors Al Zarooni Tower (Comm./Resi. Tower) On Plot No. 392-189 at Al Marina, Dubai – U.A.E_


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

Michiel said:


> The site of ZETAŞ Zemin Teknolojisi has a project called Marina Crown Plaza. Could this be the one?
> 
> _Construction, Completion & Maintanance of 2B+G+M+50 Floors Al Zarooni Tower (Comm./Resi. Tower) On Plot No. 392-189 at Al Marina, Dubai – U.A.E_


no, this is marina crown, which has 50 floors and transemirates as contractors
but can you link the company to the tower on emporis please!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i asked my friend yesterday and he has no information which one this could be , too.
And he said that he doesn't expect any announces on this one for next weeks, but he didn't give a reason.
Will keep an eye on that when talking to him...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

ok this one is najd tower!
i have closed it, moved it here and i will post my construction pics in the najd tower thread


----------

